# Ron Zacapa Rum?



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone had any of this rum? I need to fill an open void in the lazy susan in the kitchen. It's around 40 bucks so thought I would ask first. Thanks for replies. Flint


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

No first hand experience, but according to the wiki entry for it:

This rum has earned its place in the history books as a benchmark for super premiums. First place winner in the Premium Rums category at the 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001 and 2002 Caribbean Week's Rum Tasting Competition, before the competition retired it for lack of serious competitors.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Very good rum! It is sweet, chocolaty, and very tasty. It is my favorite rum.


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Send me some and I'll tell ya! LOLOL!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

very good. best drank straight. 23 and 15yr versions. one of my staples along with Mount Gay


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I have heard great things about it. I know I want to try it.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic Stuff!. If I can't get this brand Appleton Estate is fine also


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I have heard nothing but good things about this rum and it is at the top of my list to try. Too bad I cant get it around here!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.hitimewine.net/index.asp

15yr on sale


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for link. Unfortunatlly they dont ship to my state


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Thanks for link. Unfortunatlly they dont ship to my state


Maybe we should find a friend in Missouri that we could trust...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Maybe we should find a friend in Missouri that we could trust...


or California.....:biggrin:


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

That would be the way to go. They'll list it as "wine"


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

My absolute favorite rum! Love it!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

GREAT stuff! Just don't try it - you won't want to drink anything else.


----------

